# Dimmer



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Would anyone have dimmers on their lights, If so could you explain how you hooked it up thanks.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi pat! 

Yes i have a dimmer on my light but I know you cant have them on those twist PCs 

I purchased one from home depot and its basically an extention cord with the dimmer switch half way down.

So you'd do this.. light > Dimmer cord > Socket.

I hope some one can clarify which bulbs you can use them on.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Hi pat!
> 
> Yes i have a dimmer on my light but I know you cant have them on those twist PCs
> 
> ...


 Thanks Cid


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I know, there are very few fluorescent bulbs that can be used with dimmers (and they will be more expensive in general). There are some CFL bulbs that can be used with dimmers, but again, they will be more expensive because of the additional circuitry that is required. 

In addition, there are limitations to fluorescent bulbs with dimming capability. For example, above (say) 80% of the maximal setting, the bulb's intensity might be the same as at 100%. Alternatively, below (say) 20%, the bulb might simply not light up.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Dark is correct, for any fluorescent light to be dimmable, the ballast that is driving them has to be dimmable...and they are more $$$.


----------

